# VICTORY LEADER - Leaving Oct 28



## avidude (Oct 20, 2007)

Dropped off at EH Harms/Munich 10/18, vessel assigned 10/22, leaves Bremerhaven 10/28, arrives Port Hueneme 11/24.

Who else is on board?

Tracking links here-
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=311008700

http://aprs.fi/?call=i%2F311008700


----------



## vortexx (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm on board!


----------



## medolai (Jun 12, 2006)

*I'm on board too!!*

Just found out that mine is on Victoria Leader, leaving Bremehaven on 10/28!! Worrried about the strike in France that may delayed the transport back. Now, I can sit back and wait for the reunion :thumbup:. Dropped off at TTcar at CDG in Paris on 10-12-2010.


----------



## vortexx (Dec 16, 2007)

medolai said:


> Just found out that mine is on Victoria Leader, leaving Bremehaven on 10/28!! Worrried about the strike in France that may delayed the transport back. Now, I can sit back and wait for the reunion :thumbup:. Dropped off at TTcar at CDG in Paris on 10-12-2010.


I was worried about the strike also. I dropped mine off at CDG the day after you. I stayed in Paris until the 17th, and I flew out of there just in time.


----------



## medolai (Jun 12, 2006)

vortexx said:


> I was worried about the strike also. I dropped mine off at CDG the day after you. I stayed in Paris until the 17th, and I flew out of there just in time.


I am curious whether you were able to find the car wash before turning in? I missed the wash station, and returned it with 'heavy stain' as they put it. Left Paris on 14th, and found the wash machine next to the gas station on the way into the airport. I was told to wash it due to US customs request on an email from TTCar.


----------



## Rafa (Sep 5, 2010)

How do you find out whether your vehicle has been assigned to a ship? I dropped off in Munich on Oct. 11 and the BMW NA and my CA both say that the vehicle is awaiting transport, but provide no further details.


----------



## medolai (Jun 12, 2006)

Rafa said:


> How do you find out whether your vehicle has been assigned to a ship? I drpped off in Munich on Oct. 11 and the BMW NA and my CA both say that the vehicle is awaiting transport, but provide no further details.


Use the following link. You need to have your car's vin number.
https://eurodelivery.ehharms.com/Edts/audi/Default.aspx

More on EDwiki site.


----------



## vortexx (Dec 16, 2007)

medolai said:


> I am curious whether you were able to find the car wash before turning in? I missed the wash station, and returned it with 'heavy stain' as they put it. Left Paris on 14th, and found the wash machine next to the gas station on the way into the airport. I was told to wash it due to US customs request on an email from TTCar.


There is a self car wash right around the corner from the CDG drop off. It works really well, and uses Euro coins. It is 2 Euro

Here it is:
http://tinyurl.com/carwashcdg


----------



## craig1214 (Feb 16, 2007)

I dropped off in Munich just a day later on the 19th, but I see I'm scheduled on the Maersk Wind, departing Nov. 6 and arriving PH Dec. 1st. What a difference a day makes.


----------



## medolai (Jun 12, 2006)

*Victory Leader docked in Bremehaven*

According to this site, Victory Leader is scheduled to dock in Bremerhaven on Oct 27, at 4 AM which is 40 minutes ago!!! Now the waiting game is beginning!!! Scheduled to arrive on the west coast on Novemeber 24th.

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...entery=53.90966&zoom=10&type_color=9:thumbup:

2011, 535i, Graphite, ED on 10-2010
2008, X5, 3.0i, Dark Silver
2007, 335i, Graphite, ED on 4-2007
2005, 330i, Silver, ED on 9-2005, now belongs to jr.


----------



## Rafa (Sep 5, 2010)

medolai said:


> Use the following link. You need to have your car's vin number.
> https://eurodelivery.ehharms.com/Edts/audi/Default.aspx
> 
> More on EDwiki site.


Tried the link with my last name and, separately, with the full VIN, and there is no info on my car. I cannot believe it! Other posters who dropped their cars at a later date have already been assigned a ship! What could be the problem? By the way, the BMW NA phone number I called tells me that my car is "in transit". HELP!


----------



## medolai (Jun 12, 2006)

Rafa said:


> Tried the link with my last name and, separately, with the full VIN, and there is no info on my car. I cannot believe it! Other posters who dropped their cars at a later date have already been assigned a ship! What could be the problem? By the way, the BMW NA phone number I called tells me that my car is "in transit". HELP!


Rafa, at least it will show you the full information about the car with THAT VIN, such as your name and etc. If you don't see that at all, either vin number is not correct or last name you entered which is impossible to believe. I would call your SA and ask him to do tracking. Good luck!


----------



## Rafa (Sep 5, 2010)

medolai said:


> Rafa, at least it will show you the full information about the car with THAT VIN, such as your name and etc. If you don't see that at all, either vin number is not correct or last name you entered which is impossible to believe. I would call your SA and ask him to do tracking. Good luck!


I'll follow your advice and call my CA tomorrow. Also, I'll call BMW European Delivery and see what info they come up with. Thank you!


----------



## Beemerup (Mar 30, 2007)

i'm on board too! Dropped off 10/18 at Harms.


----------



## vortexx (Dec 16, 2007)

Rafa said:


> I'll follow your advice and call my CA tomorrow. Also, I'll call BMW European Delivery and see what info they come up with. Thank you!


Rafa,

Call the HARMS office where you dropped off the car. They can tell you when it left their yard, and when it arrived at Bremerhaven. Ask for the same person that you talked to when you dropped at HARMS.


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

craig1214 said:


> I dropped off in Munich just a day later on the 19th, but I see I'm scheduled on the Maersk Wind, departing Nov. 6 and arriving PH Dec. 1st. What a difference a day makes.


I'm on the Maersk Wind as well!


----------



## Rafa (Sep 5, 2010)

I found my 550i! Actually, BMW NA found it for me. The vehicle is on the Mignon, scheduled to arrive in Brunswick, GA, on 11/8. Many thanks to Vortexx and Medolai for your advice. People like you make this forum invaluable.


----------



## sheldonzane64 (Jul 27, 2010)

Great news medolai and vortexx that your cars are westbound and you will be enjoying them again soon.

:dunno:I dropped off at CDG on 10/6 and just found out it will be shipped out from Bremerhaven on 11/3 arriving at Brunswick 10/22. Must have been placed at the back of the line somewhere.


----------



## Louie (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm on the Maersk Wind too! Tracking this ship from this link. Tracking for Maersk Wind


----------



## avidude (Oct 20, 2007)

*Victory Leader as left Port*

She is on her way. Victory Leader left port about an hour ago. Destination listed SanDiego with an ETA of Nov 22. THis should put her in Port Hueneme on time Nov 24.

Here's to a safe voyage!


----------



## medolai (Jun 12, 2006)

I havn't heard anything from my CA. Emailed him earlier and he hasn't returned. Mine is also in VDC accroding to BMWUSA website. I'm in SoCal, about 50 miles from PH. Hopefully will get it this week.


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

medolai said:


> I havn't heard anything from my CA. Emailed him earlier and he hasn't returned. Mine is also in VDC accroding to BMWUSA website. I'm in SoCal, about 50 miles from PH. Hopefully will get it this week.


What dealership, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## medolai (Jun 12, 2006)

South Bay..


----------



## 3ThirtyFiveIS (Dec 7, 2010)

I received an email today that my car is not due to the dealer until December 16th..... Seems like a long time for it to be at the VDC (has been there since Dec 1st). 

(Euro Delivery as well)


----------



## medolai (Jun 12, 2006)

Do you know whether your car needs any repair or upgrade at VDC? I spoke with my CA today and he thinks that the car should be in by this weekend.:thumbup:


----------



## avidude (Oct 20, 2007)

My GT has been at the VDC since last Thursday. Waiting on a replacement wheel which is supposed to happen today. My CA says I should see the car by Fri. One can only hope.


----------



## 3ThirtyFiveIS (Dec 7, 2010)

medolai said:


> Do you know whether your car needs any repair or upgrade at VDC? I spoke with my CA today and he thinks that the car should be in by this weekend.:thumbup:


My CA is not aware of any. I did ask him to find out though.... seems odd it would take so long.

Update: no damage reported. just taking awhile i guess


----------



## Crimson (Apr 22, 2010)

My car arrived on the Porgy on 11/18 and has been at the VDC since then, awaiting a code for the nav system. Hopefully this will be installed and the car released to shipping within a couple of days.


----------



## medolai (Jun 12, 2006)

Crimson said:


> My car arrived on the Porgy on 11/18 and has been at the VDC since then, awaiting a code for the nav system. Hopefully this will be installed and the car released to shipping within a couple of days.


Can you install the code by you later? Is that the only reason why the car is being held in VDC? That't gotta be the really silly reason to keep your car for over 3 weeks.


----------



## Crimson (Apr 22, 2010)

medolai said:


> Can you install the code by you later?


That's a good point. I suppose they could deliver the car to me and then install the code later at the dealer once they receive it.


----------



## 3ThirtyFiveIS (Dec 7, 2010)

medolai said:


> Can you install the code by you later? Is that the only reason why the car is being held in VDC? That't gotta be the really silly reason to keep your car for over 3 weeks.


I wouldn't be surprised if there are a lot of cars being held up because of this.... and how long does it take to get a code?


----------



## medolai (Jun 12, 2006)

Anybody received a call from CA regarding delivery yet? It appears that most of ED cars on Porgy which arrived 1 week before Victory Leader were delivered to the rightful owners as of today. I guess by now EDcars on Victory Leader should be showing up at the respective dealers by now. Please post if any progress. I am returning my leased X5 on this Saturday, then I will be without Bimmer until the reunion


----------



## avidude (Oct 20, 2007)

Got the call. My car arrived at the dealer today, picking up Saturday!!!


----------



## 3ThirtyFiveIS (Dec 7, 2010)

avidude said:


> Got the call. My car arrived at the dealer today, picking up Saturday!!!


Which dealer did you get yours at? (hoping mine maybe got to the dealer as well)


----------



## avidude (Oct 20, 2007)

Crevier in Orange County

Very good experience with them


----------



## Beemerup (Mar 30, 2007)

no go here! UGH. some damage to the right rear passenger door. CRAP! My CA said it may not be up here until anothe 7-14 days. What-ever.


----------



## medolai (Jun 12, 2006)

avidude said:


> Got the call. My car arrived at the dealer today, picking up Saturday!!!


Congrats! Post pics if you can. I just emailed my CA and hoping mine is here too!


----------



## 3ThirtyFiveIS (Dec 7, 2010)

CA said my car was released to the carrier today... could be at the dealer tomorrow or Monday.

Hope its tomorrow


----------



## medolai (Jun 12, 2006)

3ThirtyFiveIS said:


> CA said my car was released to the carrier today... could be at the dealer tomorrow or Monday.
> 
> Hope its tomorrow


Havn't heard anything from my CA. Emailed, left voicemail, and even texted....still waiting for the status. Very frustrating


----------



## Wraith. (Dec 7, 2009)

Beemerup said:


> no go here! UGH. some damage to the right rear passenger door. CRAP! My CA said it may not be up here until anothe 7-14 days. What-ever.


Hopefully your parts aren't backordered otherwise you'll be singing the Re-Delivery Blues like myself. :eeps:


----------

